# Burned capacitor and wires but AC still working?



## Suvayan (4 mo ago)

I discovered this totally burned capacitor today (one of the wires are totally burn off) - but the AC is still working. Would this be causing higher amp draw (it seems like it is)


----------



## channellxbob (Sep 27, 2020)

I can't tell from the pic but looks like cap lost some liquid. Definitely replace it.


----------

